# Nightmare Mansion 2010



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey guys! I haven't been around very much lately, but I've been working on a Haunted House.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

It's all in my basement. I've made all the manikins and the sets.

Here is a preview video of what's finished right now. I will have more throughout the week.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is a great start Spook.


----------



## cynniegirl (Jul 24, 2010)

So fun! I've always wanted to do a haunted house in my house, but I haven't undertaken it yet!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Your basement Haunt looks great! can't wait to see more!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is always fun to be able to start early and really get detail. Looks like you are doing a great job!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job so far, nice creepy atmosphere!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

This is EXCELLENT!!! Like it so much! Hope mine turns out half as good.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Like! 

Is your basement normally empty enough to set up a haunt in it?
I have a small basement full of stuff.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> Like!
> 
> Is your basement normally empty enough to set up a haunt in it?
> I have a small basement full of stuff.


That part of my basement had some old stuff in it, like desks, and old toys, but we cleaned it all out and I put in the haunted house.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

New Pictures.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice! Wish I had a basement!!


----------



## Evilbunnyodoom (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice! I have a huge full basement and may possibly add some creepy stuff down there.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

You've created such a creepy atmosphere! Lots of great details! Nice work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice haunt the big bald guy kinda reminds me of uncle festor


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

:O wow haha nice work! The autopsy scene doesnt look "autopsy-y" enough for my tastes though  What is your target audience? If this is for young kids good job! If its for slightly older kids still good job! Because of the chainsaw window haha


----------

